

UN declares clean water a 'fundamental human right' - mapleoin
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-10797988

======
gaius
Unless this resolution also creates an obligation for someone to pay for it,
it's just words.

How about booting countries out of the UN who spend billions on submarines,
aircraft carriers, nuclear weapons and a space programme while their people
lack basic essentials? I'm looking at you, India.

